# Hever Castle Triathlon this weekend



## Tin Pot (21 Sep 2015)

Anyone else taking part?

Sunday looks ok, 9 - 18C, sun/cloud.


----------



## Tin Pot (26 Sep 2015)

Anyone?

Bueller?

Two months solid training and just hurt my ankle in a kick about with my son :facepalm:


----------



## huwsparky (26 Sep 2015)

Good luck!


----------

